# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  love, what does it mean!?

## stnicka

i had a dream where i was in a wheelchair and rolling around on these beautiful green hills folowing my friend who is also in a wheelchair, i see the building we are going to and fall i get up and wheel up to it, 2 girls that i know walk up one leaves with my friend and the other sits on my lap and says shoulda done this al long time ago and kisses me, we break off and its like in the movies where there is a realization point of love, we go in and i feel like im in love for the rest of the dream.
when i wake up im really depressed that the dream is over because that was a great feeling. its weird because i dont believe in true love or any of that, but its bad to because this dream happened a couple days ago yet it still depresses me. and i know it will even more if i see this girl at school because i know that wasn't real. would someone like to shed some light on this

----------


## Xetrov

Happened to me too, had some interesting love experiences in my dreams. Nothing weird or so, I think. Just that I do believe in true love, and married to her ...  :smiley:

----------


## stnicka

thats the thing is i dont believe in that stuff so this dream hurt
today was the first day of school to and i was talking to her and it felt wierd like i couldnt talk to her anymore, and i dont want to really go out with anyone right now cause of football n shit so i dont have time

----------


## stnicka

i had another dream where she was in it, and i was really high and she said something and i said she was beautiful and then she was like well are you gonna ask me out or what and thats all i remember, it was wierd cause i felt like being really high was pushing me forward to really go after her, then it stopped me
so i was thinking should i get really high and talk to her, and that wont take much cause i have'nt smoked weed in 4 months. i feel like these dreams gotta mean something

----------


## JamesLD

well lets dig deeper. why dont you believe in true love?

----------


## stnicka

> well lets dig deeper. why dont you believe in true love?



cause it sounds like bullshit

----------


## Daen

Ah yes, these ones can hurt indeed. I've had about four proper love experiences in my life and I remember them very clearly, especially the feeling of depression upon waking. 

You may want to read some Carl Jung on the subject of the Anima and Animus in one's dreams. Incase you don't, I'll summarise. The 'significant female' in a male's dream is reffered to as his 'Aenima' and the 'significant male' in a woman's dream is her 'Animus'. More often than not, these figures represent the feminine aspect of ourselves (for guys). Many men (in this mind-oriented, patriachal society) find ugly, old, frightened/frightening, fat, mean women in their dreams due to their neglecting of their feminine aspect in waking life. 

These 'guidances' far transcend faerie-tale notions of 'true love' between individuals, and rather point to the Whole Love you Are beyond the ego-devices that seek to hide your own Divinity from your Awareness through seperation of 'self'. Here on Earth we have opposites like pleasure/pain, hot/cold, etc. for our experiences and contrasts and YOUR opposite (in dualistic reality) is a woman... you can not come to God unwhole, so your dreams are but one way that the neglected feminine can make itself known and begin to heal (to make One) with(in) 'you'.

Because your Aenima is based on a 'real' person, it calls to you and speaks of the opportunity to look deeply into that person to see possible connections toward you healing or integration. It's very exciting and intensely powerful 'work' to get into. If you can become Lucid you can offer Her (yourself) your Love or ask Her questions about Your nature and what part "She" plays.

Hopefully that helped. 

"True Love" as defined by 'history' IS crap. The idea that one person exists for and only for the other; rediculous. True Love does exist though. Absolutely. You, at your essence, are True Love, Perfect and Eternal. Knowing this it becomes clear what the 'little you (individual, seperate from God)' believes and would have you believe in order to maintain its illusiory existence. From here (percetion) it is only a short gap to Knowing.

Peace bro!

Daen.

----------


## stnicka

> Ah yes, these ones can hurt indeed. I've had about four proper love experiences in my life and I remember them very clearly, especially the feeling of depression upon waking. 
> 
> You may want to read some Carl Jung on the subject of the Anima and Animus in one's dreams. Incase you don't, I'll summarise. The 'significant female' in a male's dream is reffered to as his 'Aenima' and the 'significant male' in a woman's dream is her 'Animus'. More often than not, these figures represent the feminine aspect of ourselves (for guys). Many men (in this mind-oriented, patriachal society) find ugly, old, frightened/frightening, fat, mean women in their dreams due to their neglecting of their feminine aspect in waking life. 
> 
> These 'guidances' far transcend faerie-tale notions of 'true love' between individuals, and rather point to the Whole Love you Are beyond the ego-devices that seek to hide your own Divinity from your Awareness through seperation of 'self'. Here on Earth we have opposites like pleasure/pain, hot/cold, etc. for our experiences and contrasts and YOUR opposite (in dualistic reality) is a woman... you can not come to God unwhole, so your dreams are but one way that the neglected feminine can make itself known and begin to heal (to make One) with(in) 'you'.
> 
> Because your Aenima is based on a 'real' person, it calls to you and speaks of the opportunity to look deeply into that person to see possible connections toward you healing or integration. It's very exciting and intensely powerful 'work' to get into. If you can become Lucid you can offer Her (yourself) your Love or ask Her questions about Your nature and what part "She" plays.
> 
> Hopefully that helped. 
> ...



k does this apeal to me cause i dont believe in god, i couldnt really concentrate on it

----------


## Daen

Hmmmm. How lazy. Why bother posting on a site like this if you're not going to devote one minute to reading comprehension? It has nothing to do with your 'disblief' in God but rather the atrophy of your ill-used mind. Harsh, I know....

You might just prefer to play more football.

Peace... if you want it!

----------


## stnicka

> Hmmmm. How lazy. Why bother posting on a site like this if you're not going to devote one minute to reading comprehension? It has nothing to do with your 'disblief' in God but rather the atrophy of your ill-used mind. Harsh, I know....
> 
> You might just prefer to play more football.
> 
> Peace... if you want it!



na i was doing something else at the same time, and my mom was talking to me, i meant to go back and read and now that i have, its really smart. and my mind isnt atropheing its overly occupied.

----------


## Daen

Sweet as. My reaction was funny anyway. I actually surprised myself with my pettiness. Sorry dude, I guess my mind is over-occupied as well.

----------


## stnicka

> Sweet as. My reaction was funny anyway. I actually surprised myself with my pettiness. Sorry dude, I guess my mind is over-occupied as well.



haha thats the world for ya, al ADDed up

----------


## Daen

> haha thats the world for ya, al ADDed up



Heh heh... ADDed up. Melikes.

Talked to that chickadee yet?

----------


## stnicka

> Heh heh... ADDed up. Melikes.
> 
> Talked to that chickadee yet?



since the dream ya, she's in my first period class, havent really talked to her in like 2 days tho cause i've been asleep but before that i was talking to her and shit was goin smooth and i havent really talked to her since.
i dont really care anymore tho i dont have enough time, im doin football, then wrestling, then track so my whole year is taken by sports.

----------


## Ethereal

You're going to let a bit of football get in front of a girl? Sounds like an excuse, and I would know about those. *Very* well.

----------


## stnicka

> You're going to let a bit of football get in front of a girl? Sounds like an excuse, and I would know about those. *Very* well.



do you play football, do you know the time and energy it takes up
plus once again this was a dream that made me think for a bit about her but didnt mean anything, plus this chick is mormon, ya know what i mean

----------


## Ethereal

You're not the only one who plays sports. Anyway, I'd thought that you were interested in this girl. If she really is a moron, then don't think twice about it. All that your dream did was invent your 'dreamgirl' (for lack of a better word) and put a random person's face on it.

----------


## stnicka

> You're not the only one who plays sports. Anyway, I'd thought that you were interested in this girl. If she really is a moron, then don't think twice about it. All that your dream did was invent your 'dreamgirl' (for lack of a better word) and put a random person's face on it.



idk the dream kinda developed the interest, but dat shit kinda wore off, so unless i hear some shit about her wanting me or something i dont really care

----------


## sheogorath

the same thing has happened to me before, but it was someone from school that i dont realy know, in the dream thouhg, being with her just seemed right, like "true love" i guess you could say.

I am also with you in that i dont believe in true love, so it was very strange. and for any of you who want to know why, give me an example of TURE love in real life. People claim it all the time and get a devorce. I cant name a single family member that has not been devorced at least once, some even 2 or 3 times. IMO, love is LOVE, FOREVER, and maby a couple will claim it, but someone always has an ulterior motive. Normaly money.

----------


## Ethereal

My parents have been together for 25 years. I'd call that true love.

Besides, true love is a stupid term. What does it even mean? Your wife is not some romantic lover in a satin gown, she's your best friend and your closest confidant. That's true love, knowing you can trust someone and continuing to cherish them even after fiery, early days of love are gone.

Also, that's just cynicism, the claim about money. You've probably seen people have bad experiences with love, but don't presume to know all about love at the tender age of still-in-school. I'm still in school, but then I don't claim that every married couple (and unmarried couple) in the world are wrong and in it for an alterior motive.

----------


## stnicka

its funny cause i like hate this bitch now
and yeah my parents have been together 25 yrs but i wouldnt call that true love, they might just figure they commit this much time theres no goin back

----------


## CanceledCzech

> its funny cause i like hate this bitch now
> and yeah my parents have been together 25 yrs but i wouldnt call that true love, they might just figure they commit this much time theres no goin back



Haha, you hate her now? What happened. Also, what makes you think that dreams don't mean anything?

A rhetorical question: What is love?

Nice avatar/sig, by the way.

----------


## Kuhnada29

Love, in a metaphysical sense AND a physical sense is simply connectivity. Oneness. I've never been in true love myself...and don't plan on experiencing it for maybe another year or two, I'm still pimpin for now hehe  :wink2:

----------


## stnicka

> Haha, you hate her now? What happened. Also, what makes you think that dreams don't mean anything?
> 
> A rhetorical question: What is love?
> 
> Nice avatar/sig, by the way.



idk i guess i dont hate her when i typed that she was acting like a stupid bitch

hell ya Zissou

----------


## sheogorath

i had a "love" dream about  a week ago. It was nice, but i dont know. it seemed so exaggerated. Like in my dream when i would hug the girl, it would just give me a warm and fuzzy feeling. However, in real life when a girl that i liked very much hugged me, i felt nothing. it was strange (or rather normal) because it just felt like a hug, you know like from family, all cold and plain.

----------


## CanceledCzech

Haha, well man, women are insane. Just remember that. I dunno, I recommend trying to get to know her more.

----------


## stnicka

ya i know her, she aint for me, idk it seems like all chicks are to stupid to actually relate to 
in other words their just mindless sexdolls and should be treated as such

----------


## sheogorath

well i wouldnt say they are stupid, just they are forced more to conform. no what i mean? I think they think that they have to be mindless sex dolls, and that they have to act stupid. Girls dont normally flirt with me, but when i see it happen, they allways act like they are stupid even though i know that they are smart because they act like it around me and everyone else they dont flirt with.

I think that stupidity has become a way for girls to make guys think that they are smarter than they really are, and most people would rather pe in a relationship where they feel superior. I would rather carry on a conversation then talk while they bat their eyelashes with their mouth open, staring into space.

----------


## stnicka

exactly^^^

just to tell you all 
Im High

----------


## VividlyFloating

Wow. That is really offensive and personally... guys often fit the cliches more then girls do anyway. You guys are all sex all the time, play sports, and get freaked out anytime anyone brings up love. If girls are constantly drooling over you then maybe you should do a reality check because you my friend are in a dream. Grow up. 

And if you really like this chick, and don't just want to get into her pants, try talking to her.

----------


## sheogorath

> Wow. That is really offensive and personally... guys often fit the cliches more then girls do anyway. You guys are all sex all the time, play sports, and get freaked out anytime anyone brings up love. If girls are constantly drooling over you then maybe you should do a reality check because you my friend are in a dream. Grow up. 
> 
> And if you really like this chick, and don't just want to get into her pants, try talking to her.



I am sorry if i offended you, you are right guys often fit into cliches just as much if not more. I think we are both over generalizing. There are girls that don't always flirt and guys that don't play sports (i don't). We are just bound by society. If guys don't play sports, they are weird, and same for girls.

The thing about being freaked out about love, i would say is another society issue. Guys are "supposed" to be "tough". They may think that their girl would think they were weird if they accepted it. Us guys are also very indecisive, and sometimes rush into things, so they may question their lover for said partner and find that they dont REALLY love them, but just think so because everyone says they sould

I would like to say that my opinion on love has changed since my last post though, and i do believe it is a feeling, although it is often confused with other  emotions like lust and greed. There has only been one time that I have felt love, and that is in a dream. It kind of made me redefine my definition of love. The girl I loved was by no means hot, just average, but I had strong feelings for her. I still, however cannot say that it is possible to feel it in real life only because i have not so far in my life.

Also, I am speaking mainly of high school and my parents(who are divorced) so maybe stuff changes somewhere around the college level that i am missing. I mean I guess everyone thinks they are cute when they ask a lot of questions and appear mystified by the answers. Maybe it is so that they seem interested, which is very kind, but I would much rather have someone tell me flat out that they want to talk about something else than to waste my breath with something they really are getting no enjoyment form.

To tell the truth, it seems like I cannot have an intelligent conversation anywhere except here on DV. In real life when I try to talk about philosophy and lucid dreaming people just look at me like I am crazy. People just say "why would I need to control my dreams." or "why would you even care about (insert philosophy here)". Then they talk about football and if I ask "why would you even care who wont the game last night" they would just say "because everyone loves football".

lol, also girls don't drool over me. Not even close  :smiley:  Guess you were talking bout the OP there

----------


## katielovestrees

WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME! DON'T HURT ME NO MORE!

...sorry, first thing that popped into my head when I saw this thread, had to be said.

Anyway, my thought is that maybe, since you don't believe in true love, this dream is serving as some sort of indication that something is missing, and that's why it's affecting you as profoundly as it is? Like, maybe you want a relationship with this girl (not necessarily "true love" because that's pretty much bullshit), but your focus is right now on sports etc., and it's your mind's way of telling you to branch out? I do theatre (which is unbelievably time-consuming) and I've had a few dreams like this in the middle of a really busy time, and I know how distracting they can be. That's usually the conclusion that I come to - maybe slow down and take the time to get to know somebody (even if it's not the "person of your dreams") and try to fill that gap or whatever.

Is it just me or does this seem to be a male dominated forum? I'm a girl and I don't want this to turn into battle of the sexes or whatever, because I can understand where you guys are coming from - just remember that the next time an intelligent girl discounts you because she thinks a guy who plays so many sports can't possibly carry on a good conversation  :wink2: 

Sorry if this is way off, I'm still new to all this stuff, but I couldn't resist putting my two cents in.

Peace.

----------


## sheogorath

> WHAT IS LOVE? BABY DON'T HURT ME! DON'T HURT ME NO MORE!
> 
> ...sorry, first thing that popped into my head when I saw this thread, had to be said.
> 
> Anyway, my thought is that maybe, since you don't believe in true love, this dream is serving as some sort of indication that something is missing, and that's why it's affecting you as profoundly as it is? Like, maybe you want a relationship with this girl (not necessarily "true love" because that's pretty much bullshit), but your focus is right now on sports etc., and it's your mind's way of telling you to branch out? I do theatre (which is unbelievably time-consuming) and I've had a few dreams like this in the middle of a really busy time, and I know how distracting they can be. That's usually the conclusion that I come to - maybe slow down and take the time to get to know somebody (even if it's not the "person of your dreams") and try to fill that gap or whatever.
> 
> Is it just me or does this seem to be a male dominated forum? I'm a girl and I don't want this to turn into battle of the sexes or whatever, because I can understand where you guys are coming from - just remember that the next time an intelligent girl discounts you because she thinks a guy who plays so many sports can't possibly carry on a good conversation 
> 
> Sorry if this is way off, I'm still new to all this stuff, but I couldn't resist putting my two cents in.
> ...



In fact, I don't play sports. lol. I play video games and do various computer stuff. So, I don't really talk to girls except for a few that are just friends and even at that, not often. I cant really branch out and play sports because I am horribly uncoordinated and never learned to throw or catch...

I think maybe the dream did have a purpose like you said.  Also, It does seem that these forums are male dominated, however I think that that is just the internet. not to be sexist but I believe that the internet's average users are predominately male. This forum, though you would think would be about even considering the topic of lucid dreaming can do anything you want and therefor is gender neutral.

----------


## katielovestrees

> In fact, I don't play sports. lol. I play video games and do various computer stuff. So, I don't really talk to girls except for a few that are just friends and even at that, not often. I cant really branch out and play sports because I am horribly uncoordinated and never learned to throw or catch...
> 
> I think maybe the dream did have a purpose like you said.  Also, It does seem that these forums are male dominated, however I think that that is just the internet. not to be sexist but I believe that the internet's average users are predominately male. This forum, though you would think would be about even considering the topic of lucid dreaming can do anything you want and therefor is gender neutral.



First part: I was referring to the OP, sorry I didn't make that clearer.

And yeah, I agree with you about the second part. The main forum site I'm a part of is mostly female, so I'm not used to seeing whole threads where most of the posters are guys, haha.

----------


## stnicka

sports are all i have in life, im 16 and have never kissed a girl so dont generalize me there, i dont party, and sports, working out, and drugs are the only thing i have.
i havent thought about this in a long time, then i was talking to her in class and she asked for my number, i told myself i was gonna ask for her # for months
so if it makes you all feel better im not some super jock thats confused because i might actually love a chick im really just a fucking pussy
fuck im depressed

----------


## SG57

Wow... No wonder the females in this thread were angry..

I can tell you right now if you want a 'better' life, get off the drugs kid. Just look at yourself - here you are bashing this girl, calling all girls 'morons' and 'sexdolls', wanting them to be 'intelligent' to you (as if you _you_ could actually hold an intelligent conversation, that is), acting 'cool' not bothering to read someone's well-written advice saying you're too occupied showing painfully blatant ignorance and uncaring.  It would seem all you attract are the 'morons' and 'sexdolls' because you're a stoner football jocky and that's all those type of females need in a male. You've acted very ungrateful towards this glimpse of a deeper and more meaningful existence and it makes me (and others I'm sure) absolutely sick.

To be fair, I'm an atheist as well, I know very well that all I'll ever amount to is a rotting heap in the ground someday somewhere, there is no celestial deity going to _save_ me.

in any case, I'm sorry to be blunt but its true; blaming your 'depression' for your continuing blatantly ignorant behavior and saying you're a 'pussy' who might be in love with a 'chick'...  Its that kind of ridiculous, immature thinking and vulgar dialect that will always land you nothing more then a 'moron' as a 'sex doll'

Tell you what...  go smoke your pot, play your football/sports, possibly even get laid by this 'moron' 'sexdoll' of yours - all at the same time - just take your half-assed excuses with you. Its a pity such a wonderful experience has been wasted on such an ungrateful host. Its as if you were given a Y-in-the-road, one path leading to self-enlightenment ultimately leading towards a blissful future, the other leading to this path of self-destruction and pain where women are just chunks of meat you can shove your dick into once you come of age. Looks as if you should backtrack and choose the former as you cleary are currently walking the latter and your sub-conscious, now able to see through the fumes of smoke in your head after 4-months, is tearing away at you. This depression, it only gets worse I'm afraid. Anguish, anxiety, dread, despair, the loss of ambition.  Its a sad, lonely existence where one puts on the persona of something their not as they slowly die and rot away inside.

However, perhaps I am reading too much into you and over-analyzing things...  You are more likely an adolescent whose having a hard time coming to terms with what to do with this strange fuzzy-feeling you get when you _really really like-like_ someone.. In any case, you're mind is capable of experiencing this 'true love' (whatever that is) and you will spend 1/3 of your life (more or less) in a state capable of doing so, so why not make the most of it and experience it for the rest of your life?

----------


## stnicka

> Wow... No wonder the females in this thread were angry..
> 
> I can tell you right now if you want a 'better' life, get off the drugs kid. Just look at yourself - here you are bashing this girl, calling all girls 'morons' and 'sexdolls', wanting them to be 'intelligent' to you (as if you _you_ could actually hold an intelligent conversation, that is), acting 'cool' not bothering to read someone's well-written advice saying you're too occupied showing painfully blatant ignorance and uncaring.  It would seem all you attract are the 'morons' and 'sexdolls' because you're a stoner football jocky and that's all those type of females need in a male. You've acted very ungrateful towards this glimpse of a deeper and more meaningful existence and it makes me (and others I'm sure) absolutely sick.
> 
> To be fair, I'm an atheist as well, I know very well that all I'll ever amount to is a rotting heap in the ground someday somewhere, there is no celestial deity going to _save_ me.
> 
> in any case, I'm sorry to be blunt but its true; blaming your 'depression' for your continuing blatantly ignorant behavior and saying you're a 'pussy' who might be in love with a 'chick'...  Its that kind of ridiculous, immature thinking and vulgar dialect that will always land you nothing more then a 'moron' as a 'sex doll'
> 
> Tell you what...  go smoke your pot, play your football/sports, possibly even get laid by this 'moron' 'sexdoll' of yours - all at the same time - just take your half-assed excuses with you. Its a pity such a wonderful experience has been wasted on such an ungrateful host. Its as if you were given a Y-in-the-road, one path leading to self-enlightenment ultimately leading towards a blissful future, the other leading to this path of self-destruction and pain where women are just chunks of meat you can shove your dick into once you come of age. Looks as if you should backtrack and choose the former as you cleary are currently walking the latter and your sub-conscious, now able to see through the fumes of smoke in your head after 4-months, is tearing away at you. This depression, it only gets worse I'm afraid. Anguish, anxiety, dread, despair, the loss of ambition.  Its a sad, lonely existence where one puts on the persona of something their not as they slowly die and rot away inside.
> ...



your definately over analyzing shit because you've never talked to me in your life, your taking something i said on the internet and describing me as a moron, well fuck you im not gonna lie if i ever saw you in real life and talked to id probably want to fuckin kill you (thats really strong but you post pisses me off) i bet your a person who is sure of himself and thinks their better than everyone i really hope you go die

----------


## OfficerFlake

The original discussion between stnicka and dean impressed me... you both misunderstood and let off a partial flame, reread and re-interpreted...

And thus neither of you flamed and started crap.

I like this. Much better then other places i go to and why i love dreamviews.  ::banana:: 

At YSP, people are all for flames like flies to a bad smell... :/

----------

